# WM with USRT Throttle Body Spacer Installed!



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Hey all,

So I decided to jump back into wm injection. At one point, I used to rock a homemade kit with stage one, but as some of you might know, my throttle body crapped out. Now that Im stage 3, I decided to give it another go, but this time, I figured I'd give the throttle body spacer a try. 






The install on the spacer wasnt too horrible, although it sucked to do the install. However, with the exception of the dip stick not fitting in the stock location, everything bolted up like it should. No trimming or relocation of any sort. Also, Im running an AEM wm kit (only cuz I got it for dirt cheap from a friend)


Hopefully I can give a little more info later on tonight, but expect a little more info as I put more miles on the setup. :thumbup:


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

did you ever make that 1/4 mile run with the BFGs


----------



## mikey3117 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm interested on your thoughts on the spacer. I haven't run my water/meth since having to replace my TB a while back... Spoke with my performance shop about this spacer a few months ago. They liked the idea but the concern was that gravity was going to let excess water/meth run into the TB... Thoughts? I want to run water/meth again!!!!!!!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

I'm thinking the vacuum would be enough to suck up the mist.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

you might want the anti siphon valve usrt/snow sells since its after the throttle body.


----------



## dubin808 (Feb 23, 2007)

How is the TBS working for you anyone else have any experience using this?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

any logs? 

i'd like to see how well the meth makes it to cyl 1 and 4.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> any logs?
> 
> i'd like to see how well the meth makes it to cyl 1 and 4.




Yup I've done a few logs, I can do some more haha I've got some time on my hands. What blocks u want me to log?


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is probably a long shot, but how well does the spacer work? Did you ever get logs to see if timing is pulled from 1 and 4 more? How did the performance compare of the throttle body spacer install vs. the throttle pipe?


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

Throttle body works really well. Only complaint is that the threads werent deep enough. A min or two with a tap and all was good. The customer service that Scott provides far exceeded expectations and the minor problem with the threads was soon forgotten. 

Removing the throttle body was kinda a pain without removing the intake but very doable with a 1/4 wobble extension. 

I am currently running the APR 2+ on the 100 file. Still fine tuning it but I've got the timing pull mostly under -4 and only in a few spots low in the rpm range with high engine load. HIGHLY recommend it to those who have pretty much maxed out there k03 and want just a bit more. 

I have a build thread on golfmkv in the general section with pictures and logs...


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the response. How does the performance of the spacer compared to having it in the pipe? Does the increased cooling help more than the ECU pulling time for further away injection?


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

big_c02 said:


> Awesome thanks for the response. How does the performance of the spacer compared to having it in the pipe? Does the increased cooling help more than the ECU pulling time for further away injection?


From my understanding using the spacer in conjunction of the bung in the throttle pipe helps mostly with the octane/timing pull (methanol). The nozzle in the the throttle pipe mostly functions to cool the charge/heatsoak. The longer distance from the TB the nozzle the less effective the octane/methanol becomes. I chose to do a dual nozzle to get the best of both worlds as the spacer gives the fuel mixture a better octane rating. I suppose I could be more articulate with an explanation but that is the "jist" of it. 

I will say that having meth is not for someone looking to set it and forget it (although you will still get some benefit) but if you like to "tinker" as my wife calls it, then its a great upgrade. Just be patient and keep good logs. I must have 2 dozen logs just for the water meth "tinkering".


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

To be honest, I went with the spacer because I blew through two throttle bodies when I had the nozzle pre TB. I have run the spacer for 2 years now and had 0 incidents, and I have been running Apr stage 3 with the 100 octane file. My mixture was straight washer fluid ( I'd add a bottle of heet if I went to the track) No timing pull in any cylinder as long as I set injection to start at least 10 psi and full injection at 15 psi.


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

wazzap1101 said:


> To be honest, I went with the spacer because I blew through two throttle bodies when I had the nozzle pre TB. I have run the spacer for 2 years now and had 0 incidents, and I have been running Apr stage 3 with the 100 octane file. My mixture was straight washer fluid ( I'd add a bottle of heet if I went to the track) No timing pull in any cylinder as long as I set injection to start at least 10 psi and full injection at 15 psi.


I can get my timing pull down to 0 across the board but I have to set the injection point too low and it feels to me that its actually bogging too much. Setting the injection point a bit higher cleans up the acceleration under wot conditions in my case. Of course this is just my butt dyno telling me this but it does feel that way. Since the pull isnt too high I think the setting is about right.


----------



## mikey3117 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping this old thread to see if the OP still has had success with the USRT spacer. I haven't used my WM since destroying the original throttle body. Are there any fitment issues with the dipstick tube?

Thanks!


----------

